# sansa mp3 player with monsoon



## gow1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 2003 vw gti vr6 2.8l 24v 2 door hatchback with monsoon stock stereo, amp 6disc cd changer. I want to know how i can add a standard aux connection for my mp3 sansa player. what adapter do i need. thanks .


----------

